# How many of you play Second Life?



## Axelfox (Mar 14, 2009)

Because i've been on so many forums and from being ignored and the thread not being posted to,to people calling it a game.

Because one Law forum i won't mention here i mentioned people like Anshe Chung being billionares and the people were like,lol it's a game.

And that makes me so mad,because i own a shop in sl and those're the same people who think the idea of IP rights to be a joke.

Anyway what say you.

Do any of you play it?


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

I signed up, and haven't played in a while. Probably a month. I'd be more interesting if i can get me some Red Fox Avatar. I see that's your Fursiona too. Where'd ya get your avatar?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 14, 2009)

While this should be in Three Frags Left, I'll throw in my two cents.

I don't "play" SL (perhaps better terminology would be "use", since it's not really so much a game as it is a 3D chat and script host), mostly because I don't feel that there is enough to do that interests me. Most (most!) of what I see with regard to avatars and other things are stiff, poorly-made, and not befitting of the level of performance that SL demands of the client. I don't know anyone on SL, and furthermore, I'd feel more at home chatting on IRC or IM than using SL. It seems slow, and without any skill at modelling or texturing, I have nothing to really work with there.

Moving onto the other aspect of it, while I'm not completely and totally against things like selling stuff online, or doing business online, or anything like that, I do find the fact that people are willing to spend exorbitant amounts of money - and make exorbitant amounts of money - on virtual real estate to be, for lack of a better term, completely and totally retarded. For "Anshe Chung" to have built an empire worth millions (I won't believe billions until I see the figures) of real dollars by "selling" "land" in a virtual chat application that will most likely not exist in two decades, I have to believe that perhaps the economy isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be. For all the wastage of money that I complain about with regard to WoW, there is very little that can compare with the bloated sums that people are willing to shell out for virtual land.

To own land, you _must_ have a membership ($6/mo), and you must pay a land ownership fee (between $5/mo and $195/mo, depending on the size of the region). As for actually purchasing the land, you're looking at, according to Wikipedia:

"A private island sim *costs 1,000 USD (formerly 1,675 USD)* setup, plus *295 USD per month *maintenance. OpenSpace regions (sims) are "low prim" sims and allow 3,750 prims per region. The cost is *US$250* with *US$75 monthly* maintenance fees (tier fees). Mainland regions are auctioned off by Linden Lab, and usually sell for *a few thousand US$*."

None of this includes the cost of actually purchasing land / premade sims from Anshe Chung and other "real estate brokers".

I can't see anything in Second Life justifying that kind of expendature. It's nothing but a cash grab, and Anshe Chung learned that, not to mention how gullible people (and companies) can be,  early on.

*You can actually rent a building, in the real world, for less than what this costs. Or get several dedicated servers and run OpenSim. The concept of buying virtual land boggles my mind.
*


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 15, 2009)

Well i know too,you can rent land in Second Life,but you have to abide by the rules set forth by the landlord, like no security systems except at 300M, in skyboxes.


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 16, 2009)

i play it, am there quite often, but i wouldnt buy land. i just use it sometimes as an alternate to IMs*shrug* it can be nice though, Serith Haefnir is my name there


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 16, 2009)

While I love games, MMO type ones are mostly time-wasters where corporations want to deliberately keep you grinding away to leech money from you.  Second Life takes this a step further by allowing a much wider array of things one can do via life simulation.  

Only thing... I don't see the point.  I have little enough as it is to life "real life" let along Second Life.  The game seems to cater largely to people anting to live out a persona, or those who are not happy with their real lives and seek out to make one they do like.  Only, it's not real, so it's a waste - that time could be spent improving one's real life instead.

What's more, I think the level to which people are embracing it is downright silly.  I've heard of universities and companies having meetings via Second Life.  Why not just use a conference phone - cheap, simple, efficient.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 16, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> While I love games, MMO type ones are mostly time-wasters where corporations want to deliberately keep you grinding away to leech money from you.  Second Life takes this a step further by allowing a much wider array of things one can do via life simulation.
> 
> Only thing... I don't see the point.  I have little enough as it is to life "real life" let along Second Life.  The game seems to cater largely to people anting to live out a persona, or those who are not happy with their real lives and seek out to make one they do like.  Only, it's not real, so it's a waste - that time could be spent improving one's real life instead.
> 
> What's more,*I think the level to which people are embracing it is downright silly.  I've heard of universities and companies having meetings via Second Life.  Why not just use a conference phone - cheap, simple, efficient.*



^ yup.  Maybe it's the corporations and universities attempt to be trendy and tech-savvy, while boosting morale for the meeting by making it 'fun'.  People HATE conference calls with a passion.  I know I did *nod* *G*

And that's a really good point...that time spent making a second life persona could be used to improve one's real life.  I guess for some it's a substitute for real life...kind of like WoW.  To me, it's sort of like the unholy child of MySpace and The Sims.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I've heard of universities and companies having meetings via Second Life.



Demographics.....same reason RIM moved one of their campuses out of Waterloo.  After spending 4 years at school, no-one wants to live there.  You want to attract and retain fresh, young, tech-savvy talent, you gotta offer a different corporate culture.  



> Why not just use a conference phone - cheap, simple, efficient.



Yeah, but it sells bandwidth..... 

Srsly,  there is cost savings is in play here.  For less than the cost of a single trip to Cisco Networkers, the average network manager could afford to send the entire team to a virtual representation of it.  I expect that virtual trade-shows and conferences will be _the_ in-thing once SL-like social networking becomes more pervasive.

What might be awkward in the future is registering for a SL-like conference, and then forgetting that you're main SL avatar is an anthro otter.   Its gonna happen.  "Hey!  Is that Bill from Accounting?  Where?  Over there, the teal Panda with the rainbow hair!"

Back on topic,  OP: I don't play on SL, but I have experimented with it for this very reason.  My corporation (a large telco/isp/mobile/tv) has looked at internalizing an SL-like virtual environment for in-house use; initially for RAD/JAD and TD teams to use as a colab tool.  As well as SL clients for mobile screen devices.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 16, 2009)

Irreverent said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it *sells* bandwidth.....



Therein is the main reason Second Life exists and will continue to exist - it makes money for people.

Demographics to me are not a reason to stoop to such silliness as virtual meetings.  Real meetings tend to be glorious wastes of time enough as it is.  Attending conferences should come down to the same thing it always has for all of human history: Either you can afford to go and go, or you can't and don't.  

Heh, I agree though that it's only a matter of time before someone shows up at a meeting/conference using their X-rated fur avatar.  *ponders* Wait a sec... now that might actually make it worth going to a virtual meeting - big well-endowed equine and his anthro dragon presenting partner.... mmm, eyecandy. 



			
				CAThulu said:
			
		

> To me, it's sort of like the unholy child of MySpace and The Sims



*Laughs* That's t-shirt worthy.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried to play it. I really did, but the total lack of structure to actually be a mmoRPG upsets me.

Besides, I don't usually spend money on virtual thingies.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2009)

I use/play Second Life, have been since October 3rd, 2006, and I'm certainly not proud of it. It's merely a chatroom at the extent that I use it, mostly IM's, and a small amount of RP done in public chat. I build things now and then, sell them, and I've made some money, but I'm too lazy to focus hard enough to make a living out of it - Even though I have the prowess to do it.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 16, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Therein is the main reason Second Life exists and will continue to exist - it makes money for people.
> 
> Demographics to me are not a reason to stoop to such silliness as virtual meetings.  Real meetings tend to be glorious wastes of time enough as it is.  Attending conferences should come down to the same thing it always has for all of human history: Either you can afford to go and go, or you can't and don't.
> 
> Heh, I agree though that it's only a matter of time before someone shows up at a meeting/conference using their X-rated fur avatar.  *ponders* Wait a sec... now that might actually make it worth going to a virtual meeting - _big well-endowed equine and his anthro dragon presenting partner_.... mmm, eyecandy.





> Originally Posted by *CAThulu*
> _To me, it's sort of like the unholy child of MySpace and The Sims_





> *Laughs* That's t-shirt worthy.


*laughs!* I'm using that imagery of the equine and his dragon with that description of Second Life.  Man, you give me WEIRD ideas for teeshirts! :grin:

Irreverent:  I didn't think about that.  it does sell bandwith but the cost effectiveness of meeting up on second life would be worth it in the end.  No more conferences abroad, or flying people in.  

Why they never held business conferences in WoW i'll never know.   Who doesn't want to attend a meeting with a dark elf, a tauren, a dwarf, and a host of other critters to discuss dividends?

Oh yeah...to answer the original question, nope...don't play.   *G*


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 17, 2009)

I doubt Second Life furries aren't going to be happy about this

*holds back laughter*


----------



## Biles (Mar 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I doubt Second Life furries aren't going to be happy about this
> 
> *holds back laughter*



Wait a minute, didn't the Lindens implement this already with the teen version of SL? Maybe it could be that this teen SL will appeal adults as well who aren't into R-rated contents. However, theoretically adults could have probably made accounts for the teen SL version. IDK, in anycase, a friend of mine told me quite the opposite of what the Lindens' plans were, I heard that the teen SL would be assimilated into the mainstream version.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

Sometimes, I guess. I don't know.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I doubt Second Life furries aren't going to be happy about this
> 
> *holds back laughter*



Of course i feel that someone should tell those people who complain about "Adult" content to "put up or shut up" This supposed to be a free country.

Of course if you think SL is bad now with the camping chair lag,and bots in boxes,think how worst it will get when teens get on SL and everyone else starts having to put up with their teen angst.

Because teens are nothing but trouble.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

Teens are already on SL, newfag.
When they got rid of public identification, it basically made a billion teen furries come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 22, 2009)

https://blogs.secondlife.com/community/community/blog/2009/03/12/upcoming-changes-for-adult-content


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 22, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> https://blogs.secondlife.com/community/community/blog/2009/03/12/upcoming-changes-for-adult-content




God, don't even remind me of how stupid it all is.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 22, 2009)

And the age Verification seems to be borked and i don't want to do it manually.

Because there was something on CNN Headline News about id theft by people using others SS numbers.


----------

